# rockler router pad leaves "residue marks"



## MadMark (Jun 3, 2014)

I use the grey shelf liner mesh. It doesn't leave 'sand off' marks like you're getting but you will get a dust grid that wipes or blows off. It's lots cheaper than that stuff from Rockler.

M


----------



## BobHinden (May 13, 2019)

I have had the same issue with the shelf liner stuff. Switched to an old towel.

Bob


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Same issue here, I use a towel.


----------



## Bobsboxes (Feb 8, 2011)

Same think here, I use some old blankets.


----------



## mnguy (Feb 4, 2009)

A lot of these products are PVC coated on a fabric mesh. The PVC has plasticizers that migrate to the surface and tend to make the surface extra-soft and sticky.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

I see the same effect with the cheap drawer liners. Eventually sanding dust will eliminate the leeching, but then they start to get a bit slippery for use as a sanding pad.

I found a yoga mat on the discount shelf for $5 that is great. It holds workpieces still while going at them with the ROS. Only down side is it won't allow a downdraft table to function as designed.


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

i use the non slip pads used to put under rugs,kinda of a beige color havn't had any issues so far.


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

I use that foam sponge pad from the carpet layer left overs.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Try wiping with acetone. They look very new and clean and thus still have residue on them. Mine worked best when they got dusty.. Rub them down with sawdust then shake them out. That leaves a thin layer of dust and it won't leave marks. Worked for me.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Rockler Bench Cookies have the same problem.


----------



## Peteybadboy (Jan 23, 2013)

Yoda mat. I'm going to try that. Thanks for the tip Splinter.


----------



## jeffswildwood (Dec 26, 2012)

> I use the grey shelf liner mesh. It doesn t leave sand off marks like you re getting but you will get a dust grid that wipes or blows off. It s lots cheaper than that stuff from Rockler.
> 
> M
> 
> - Madmark2


I use the same thing. Works great.


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

You think that's bad. I've had it leave marks on finished surfaces. Those plasticizers are killers.

I use the Rockler bench cookies. Though I usually just rout on a Router table when I can..


----------

